# Any info you can give me on this wagon?



## Waterland (Sep 3, 2014)

Picked up this rusty crusty wagon for $10 on Craigslist, it's in pretty rough shape, the bottom is rusted through, 3 of the hubcaps are missing, one of the support bars is disconnected because it's rusted through where it attaches, and the handle is bent up pretty bad.  Any idea on manufacturer and era?  Is it worth it to try to sell this, or just keep it as garden art?  Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## AdamSr (Sep 24, 2014)

Are there any markings on the hubcaps? It looks like a Murray from the 1940's.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd keep it. I love old wagons. Way kool buy for ten bucks


----------

